# Are crooked ears normal?



## JPJ9M (Apr 23, 2017)

Sam is almost 11 weeks old and his ears went fully up at around 8 and a half weeks (I got him at 8 weeks old where his ears were completely flat). However, ever since his ears went up, his left ear always seems to be a bit crooked and sometimes points in awkward directions. Is this normal and will it probably fix itself? Thank you! 

As you can see here, his left ear a lot of the times doesn't move with his proper right ear:
https://i.imgur.com/XcxOIwe.jpg

And right here it's slightly crooked/slanted:
https://i.imgur.com/dBCOhnr.jpg


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

He looks completely normal to me. Puppies go through tons of ears stages as the grow up. If they are down at 5 months is when you probably need to worry about taping I believe? If they are done teething and not up if when there are issues, you can search up and see other posts on here that explain it a lot better. You can also good GSD puppy ears and see lots of pictures like this! Cute puppy by the way!


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

My pups ears went up for good at 5 months. Before that we had quite the eardance


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I can’t see your links but what you are describing is a bonnet ear. The ear might just need more time and a bonnet ear is genetic just like a curly tail.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Essentially any ear position is normal at 11 weeks!


----------

